# Kaui'i BJJ



## NARC (Jun 7, 2004)

On my most recent vacation I made it to the Island of Kaui'i and loe & behold driving on the North end of the Island, I see a little sign for Gracie JJ.  I pulled over and it turns out that one of Relson Gracie's main guys "Bruno" lives on the Island!!  I was not able to train but did talk with his girlfriend/wife? at the house and she was quite friendly.  Has anyone trained in the Islands? with any of Relson's guys?
Next trip there I will make a point to set aside time to train with "Bruno" !!
If any of you are planning a trip to the "Islands" I highly reccomend Kaui'i it is fantastic!!  %-} 
ALOHA !!


----------

